# new forge world terminator squad



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/TARTAROS_PATTERN_TERMINATOR_ARMOUR.html

ONLY £30!!!! THAT CANT BE RIGHT

EDIT someone noticed the price was low and has increased it to £36


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

baby conteptors. now you all see it too!! #evillaugh

i really like them, awesome models, and i like the heavy flamer too.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

To other SM players, please assure me that 20 Terminators is not enough so that I have an excuse to pick up at least two half squads (one assault, one shooty).

The one detail that I like (intellectually, not aesthetically) is the back with the hybrid generator. You can imagine that this was a transition to the familiar back piece that we see today. 

I do like the gorget, but it does seem a little plain since there is not much ornamentation other than the winged terminator cross/skull.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Might be done deliberatly to allow these models to fit into most existing collections. 

Looks sexy btw! And at a very reasonable price it seems.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

About time lol, i love them, gotta get me some, again more to buy from forgeworld, perhaps more patterns of termi armor on there way, lets hope.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn.. beat me to posting them... lol. 

£30 isn't right though. lol. Its £36 for the 5, which is still reasonable.










Little less bulky then normal Term armor, but it looks a hell of alot better.

Still hoping for the 'Iron Armor' Terms though.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are pretty nice models, I want to get some special looking terminators for my MkIII army, but I don't know if these would fit right. They're a little too smooth, no rivets, no huge armour plates, etc. I might wait and see if they release some more versions. It seems like FW is really delving deep into all the different Mk's of armour and vehicles and such lately.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't really like them, they are pretty bland, I see where they fit in the line but am not sold on it. Will Hayes is really good at the smooth titan/machine look but I don't like the port to marine sized models. That said, painted well and in the right themed army these might look great.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they are basically a redesign of one of the original prototype terminators, the one closest to the current design as it happens

bottom of this page on the left hand side
http://www.solegends.com/citcat89/c894106marines-m.htm


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I wouldn't be suprised if we at least see some Mark 5 Heresy terminators. There must be Carcharadons players begging for some to go with Tyberos the Redwake!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think they're awful looking. They look like something another company might come up with in an attempt to rip off FW. This is probably the first SM release from FW that I can confidently say will _not _make it into my army.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Started converting my heresy terminators, look totally different to these though but since they are conversions not as well made..hmm what to do what to do.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Please, someone tell me that 30 Terminators is a viable option. Pre-Heresy Space Marine army, here I fucking come.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

*double post*


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, these look good, but I'm gonna hold out a little longer and see what else they have to offer, some Mk5 termies would be awesome and they didn't leave it long until all the PA armour marks came out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm they got the Aquila on the chest. Do the think the Emperor allowed other legions to adopt it when he realised the Emperor's Children had turned?


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

I think they look awful. I much prefer the normal termie armour. They are way to bland and sleek.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are meant to be sleek, they are from an age where technology was developing, after it technology began to decline.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think they are more likely to put out terminators with other weapons rather than other mk's of terminator armour, not saying they wont but i think close combat and heavy weapons are more likely to follow these.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like 'em as a whole. And especially the heavy flamer that is. The only thing which really strikes me as butt-ugly though, is the hilt / hand-guard of the power sword, a weapons switch is needed there.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I like these guys

But I'm tempted to wait to see if they release an assault variation, be nice to see these with th/ss for my soon to be started preheresy EC army. Hopefully with black Templar styled shields, ie big and bulky rather than the tiny SS plastic ones have

one can but hope


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I like them. A lot. As soon as my financial situation isn't totally f*cked, they're on my list :biggrin:


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I like my terminators to be bulky and menacing. And as someone said, they do look bland.


----------



## ninjapixel (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the big clumsy ones better.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, I am SO making these into Plague Terminators. I've seen bits of them around in work but never seen the whole model till now, and they are very nice in the flesh - the twin-linked bolter is really cool, too, and for Chaos looks way more 'twin-linked' than the ones that come with normal Chaos Terminators. The overall proportions seem better than normal Terminator armour, they don't have that "I have no lower torso" look that bugs me so much about most Terminators (I have to put a 2mm spacer at the waist joint of ones I make or it drives me mad).



Dicrel Seijin said:


> To other SM players, please assure me that 20 Terminators is not enough so that I have an excuse to pick up at least two half squads (one assault, one shooty).


20 Terminators isn't _nearly_ enough; you need at least two more squads. And I would strongly suggest making one of them assault and one of them shooty.



Doelago said:


> Please, someone tell me that 30 Terminators is a viable option. Pre-Heresy Space Marine army, here I fucking come.


Eminently viable. In fact, a case could be made for a 40-Terminator army.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Let me get this straight - Resin Terminators for a mere £8 more that have better looking bolters, better looking heavy flamer and better looking power fists... and people complain.

/shakes head

Do want Assault Variants + Assault Cannon + Cyclone Launcher.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Let me get this straight - Resin Terminators for a mere £8 more that have better looking bolters, better looking heavy flamer and better looking power fists... and people complain.
> 
> /shakes head


its like this is your first day on a forum lol


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I quite like them.... but my GK plastic termies are still better  Still, 5 better looking (imo) termies for the same price as plastic termies here in Canada. Oh, and same price around the world. WHEN will somebody let FW's management take over GW'S? 

Phil


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Must have assault weapons.... I think that these guys will be making an appearance in my BA successor army, as the sleak more manueverable look would look better for a close combat themed army. Overall I like them alot.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmmm, these could actually be a viable choise for my upcoming alpha legion army!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, those will be in my Sons of Medusa army!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Me like

me want


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like them. You should see the Smooth armour as a chance to customise the Termies to your taste/Chapter. A bit of green stuff goes along way


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I only take terminators for suicide squads so I couldn't be any less exited about this release if I tried. Nice models though.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

LukeValantine said:


> I only take terminators for suicide squads so I couldn't be any less exited about this release if I tried. Nice models though.


Ah, but suicide squad should always be more stylish! 

Phil


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

It's great to see FWc finnally doing some Heresy era Termies. I love em. And am sure they'll be bringing out other MK's with weapons etc in the future. Just like they did with the Power Armour variants. I'll be buying some.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't wait to kill some...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the body style, but I am not blown away by the poses. Regardless, WEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i was excited till i saw the pictures, theres some nice details in there but i am not a fan of these they, seem like alot of good ideas, that are all ruined when put together. if you like them then good for you, but i'll stick to conversions i think


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Blech, the normal terminators are so much better in my opinion, but the more options the better!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dam it. Now I'm really tempted to do a Deathwingesque force with Contemptors and baby contemptors! Probably pre-heresy/just post heresy and Salamanders.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Any hint on if we'll get a squad with assault weapons or maybe something like an Assault Cannon or Cyclone Launcher for the new armour?


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

*drools* Oh wow i like the look of those. Hopefully they will make a series of chapter shoulder pads for this style of terminators, some more weapons would be awesome also. Definatly going to put these in my Blood Drakes army.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> 20 Terminators isn't _nearly_ enough; you need at least two more squads. And I would strongly suggest making one of them assault and one of them shooty.


I'll take this as a go ahead.

I just got my bank statement and found out I got my tax return. :biggrin: Soon as the new weapon options show up, FW here I come.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Whilst I do quite like the look, to me they are not Terminators - they just look like a heavier version of regular Marine Power Armour. Maybe it's my 'old timer' 40K outlook but when you look at the picture comparing the old and new termies together the old (for me at least) wins hands down -it looks bulkier and more threatening whilst the new one is too sleek and the flamer has obvious leanings towards the Grey Knight weapons.



Fallen DA said:


> It's great to see FWc finnally doing some Heresy era Termies. I love em. And am sure they'll be bringing out other MK's with weapons etc in the future. Just like they did with the Power Armour variants. I'll be buying some.


These are NOT Heresy era chap...they are supposed to be the pinnacle of Terminator evolution...ie, developed more recently.

I would love to see some Carcharodon Terminators...no Aquilas but the original lightning strike emblem of the early Empire. From the description in the Badab War books the Space Shark Terminator armour is more archaic and bulkier than the Indomitus pattern stuff.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It says in their description:

"Originally developed during the closing years of the Great Crusade, and adapted from the heaviest of industrial gear, several types and patterns were developed concurrently. "


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that description really covers all bases and is a bit vauge , its better armour but was developed at the same time as other styles of terminator armour, so you can pretty much shoe horn it in to any fluff role you want, preheresy ? go ahead this stuff was developed after the great crusade, want a modern fighting army with new toys ,go ahead this stuff is more advanced than "normal" terminator armour, want something to stand out for terminator command models/hero/characters? use these they look different to normal terminators.

that fact they havent been "defined" too clearly says to me dont expect another mark of terminator armour any time soon.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It says in their description:
> 
> "Originally developed during the closing years of the Great Crusade, and adapted from the heaviest of industrial gear, several types and patterns were developed concurrently. "


Fair play...hadn't spotted that bit, but as B&K just pointed out, it's a bit vague. Of those several types and patterns the Tartaros must be assumed to have been the most refined version, with the Indomitus the most numerous and presumably balanced type of armour. That still leaves scope for early versions of which the Carcharodons were equipped, so we may yet see some early design types. :wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This armour is a mirror of the Mk IV Maximus armour, the Carcharodons armour looks to be a mirror of the MK V Heresy armour, so who knows.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest FW could put out anything terminator related and it would sell like hot cakes, they could take the normal terminators slap some studs on the them and people would loose there minds lol


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

InquisitorTidusSolomon said:


> Any hint on if we'll get a squad with assault weapons or maybe something like an Assault Cannon or Cyclone Launcher for the new armour?


The time to fish for that will be this weekend at the FW open day, you can bet your balls that if there are variants coming then some less than hidden early sculpts or even finished models will be on show there.

Not sure if I am going yet, but if I do then I will post what I see


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Would look great next to some Contemptors if they were all painted in a chipped/battle scarred scheme methinks.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Take my money now. Or Give me 5 versions of Tyberios. Please. I love these models to bits, But it'd be better to have studdy termies in my C.F army. for £8 more, rather than *Too hard to count* £10000000000000 I'd take em


----------

